# Wrecked myself, help me pick a helmet to



## pas12hamp (Feb 21, 2016)

SO, I am relatively a noob boarder, just started last season. East Coast mountains. Last weekend some buddies and I decided to hit the terrain park for a personal air time competition. In brief, I hit a jump at a bad angle and just go soaring off the ramp into the stand of trees on the edge of the slope. It wouldn't have been too bad... if I had been wearing a helmet. 

I hit a tree as I landed and almost knock myself out. Just laying there dazed until my buddies come and drag me onto the slope. I end up with a concussion. 4th one, so I just cannot let it happen again. 

So I am looking to buy a decent helmet. I am a relatively poor college student though, and some of the prices I see online blow my mind, $200 something bucks for Smith and Giro moels, average $100. Truth is I have no idea what I am buying or if I am getting scammed. I usually don't wear helmets because I overheat, they're this bulky plastic tub that feels heavy on my head, and when I first started boarding I would rent one but the rentals never fit well or were loose enough they are rocking around on my head. 

So, what would you guys recommend? I really don't want a $200 super bulky head-sauna, but I also don't want to scramble my brains, you feel?


----------



## antman747 (Mar 1, 2011)

Look on amazon for a smith helmet. They fit great and you can get last years for relatively cheap. 100 bucks for a 200.00 helmet. You want a good one.


----------



## Shred&Butter (Sep 15, 2012)

First off: They really don't heat up your head as much as you think. I used to ride with just a beanie for that very reason but when I switched to a helmet I found it much better in all conditions. Allows your head to breathe. The only problem I found is it sometimes felt like my helmet was pushing my googles down but that went away when I found the perfect adjustment.

I wear a Bern Macon. I'm in the UK and it cost £40, so around $60. It's an all rounder. It has a winter lining (adds ear flaps and a neck warmer) for the mountains and with that removed it becomes a skate helmet, which I wear for inline skating. It's not high tech but it works well.

The safety tech needs to be considered too. When I bought mine Bern had two standards: EPS and Hard Hat. Basically helmets are designed for ONE impact. Take a slam and the helmet protective lining cracks instead of your skull. After the protective foam is cracked the helmet is useless and you must replace it. This is Bern's 'EPS'. It's the 'best' protection and is certified. The problem? You're walking down the street and drop your helmet on the floor or you have it hanging off your backpack, turn around quickly and it smashes against a wall (it happens). There's a chance this will damage the integrity of the protective foam and therefore make the helmet useless.

The alternative is Bern's 'Hard Hat'. This is NOT certified and technically won't protect your head 'as well' but it will take a few more knocks before the protective foam is damaged. I personally bought this because otherwise I'd be worried about dropping it all the time.

Not sure if other manufacturers offer the same choice? Consider your options and do some research. Maybe also check your insurance to see if it requires a certified helmet to give you cover. I don't know if this is fact but I'd assume it's a big reason for certification. My insurance doesn't require any sort of helmet at all so my helmet tech is my choice.


----------



## JTCarver (Dec 27, 2015)

While a helmet is a wise addition to your gear, it's no substitute for wise decision making. Meaning if you can't afford a helmet, you certainly can't afford the medical expenses that come with high risk decisions. Funny thing about armor, it seems to induce unwise risky decisions in many people, myself included.

As a Noob, work on some of the fundamental skills (while wearing a helmet) that would have kept you away from the tree. Then you'll have more happy landings.

Regarding the helmet itself, plenty of closeouts at reasonable prices, just try it before you buy it and make sure it fits well. The best helmet out there won't do much if it doesn't fit properly.


----------



## John Gilmour (Feb 6, 2013)

Troy Lee D3.Anything else isn't going to do well on east coast hard snow. D3 could almost meet DOT specs if not for the vents.

AND.... If you buy a D3 and dont know if you are a medium or a large you can buy fit kits to convert it.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

antman747 said:


> Look on amazon for a smith helmet. They fit great and you can get last years for relatively cheap. 100 bucks for a 200.00 helmet. You want a good one.


They fit if they fit . My head, they don't fit at all. 
OP, don't order anything if you don't know if a certain brand/model fits you well. Look at the sales at shops no, you may even find last years models in your price range. Since you run hot, look for one with good air ventilation.


----------



## John Gilmour (Feb 6, 2013)

google

A YEAR WITH THE TROY LEE DESIGNS D3 HELMET


My Gopro Hero 4 fits perefctly upside down suck on the leading edge of the helmet. The camera is under the visor so it is protected from branches and chairlift bars.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

I got a Bern Hardhat for $90 CAD so that's like $4.67 USD. True they are not certified for snowboarding but do meet certification for wakeboarding so one can assume they are good enough but have not met some sort of BS regulations for snow. They obviously can be used year round so if you skate or something your covered for the summer too. And like stated above can withstand multiple impacts which is a huge plus over the one time use every other helmet is.

It will take some time to get used to it and stop feeling like such a wanker, but in time you might end up like me and just go back to a good ole toque.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

John Gilmour said:


> google
> 
> A YEAR WITH THE TROY LEE DESIGNS D3 HELMET
> 
> ...


Yes, base your helmet buying decision on how the go pro fits, not if the actual helmet fits your head.


Also, really? A motocross helmet that costs $300? :thumbsdown:


----------



## pas12hamp (Feb 21, 2016)

Hey guys, thanks for the advice. Some comments based on what I read:

I do skateboard also (concussion 2) and do have a skate helmet (Triple eight) I rarely use unless doing vert, so will that suffice? Or will being in snowy conditions mess it up? 

Also, a couple of you dudes mentioned that some helmets aren't certified for protection? Should I be only buying certified safety gear or does certification not really matter?

Ideally I want to buy this helmet ONCE, If I get some cool looking but non-certified helmet will I take one spill then be back online getting a new one while I recover from concussion 5, or should I expect to replace them regardless? 

And thanks again dudes, dope responses, way more helpful than the guy behind the ski bum counter was.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Buy the one that has in the instructions something about not letting peer pressure have you enter into competitions with your friends that you aren't ready for.

Oh, and it should have a section about how its not too wise to drag a dazed person from the woods unless you have medical training.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

pas12hamp said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the advice. Some comments based on what I read:
> 
> I do skateboard also (concussion 2) and do have a skate helmet (Triple eight) I rarely use unless doing vert, so will that suffice? Or will being in snowy conditions mess it up?
> 
> ...


Unless you get a MIPS helmet, you will (should) be buying a new one after a spill. Certification or not.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Buy the one that has in the instructions something about not letting peer pressure have you enter into competitions with your friends that you aren't ready for.
> 
> Oh, and it should have a section about how its not too wise to drag a dazed person from the woods unless you have medical training.


It looks like this:


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

Deacon said:


> *Unless you get a MIPS helmet, you will (should) be buying a new one after a spill.* Certification or not.


Wrong. How often are people going to spill this nonsense? *MIPS does not mean multi-impact*.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

SGboarder said:


> Wrong. How often are people going to spill this nonsense? *MIPS does not mean multi-impact*.


You're right. My apologies. I forgot the acronym. Probably due to my concussions.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I suggest you be happier with a solid 2nd place in the personal airtime competition.

At this time they do not make a helmet for this.


----------



## Noreaster (Oct 7, 2012)

f00bar said:


> Buy the one that has in the instructions something about not letting peer pressure have you enter into competitions with your friends that you aren't ready for.


Fact: 50% of ski resort injuries are preceded by the words "dude, watch what I can do". The other 50% happen after "no, watch how it's done".


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> I suggest you be happier with a solid 2nd place in the personal airtime competition.
> 
> At this time they do not make a helmet for this.


Agree. Current helmet technology does not do much to protect against concussions.
Helmets on the market today are great in providing a low level of protection (small branches etc) and reducing risk of certain major injuries (skull fractures etc) but do not seem to deal well (repeated) medium impacts that can scramble the brain.
MIPS should help for certain situation in theory (no idea how much of a difference it makes in practice) but unlikely to be a panacea...


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Noreaster said:


> Fact: 50% of ski resort injuries are preceded by the words "dude, watch what I can do". The other 50% happen after "no, watch how it's done".


Don't forget "Follow Me!"


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

pas12hamp said:


> Hey guys, thanks for the advice. Some comments based on what I read:
> 
> I do skateboard also (concussion 2) and do have a skate helmet (Triple eight) I rarely use unless doing vert, so will that suffice? Or will being in snowy conditions mess it up?
> 
> ...


The Bern Hardhat is the only one I know of that can withstand multiple impacts, they have a technology called Brockfoam and that's the one that is not certified for snow, but is for wake. Yeah certification does not really matter since you can go to the ski hill with no protection at all. Might be a concern if your in contests or races or something like that. But you won't have to replace it if you bang your head on concrete unless you split it open or something crazy like that.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

freshy said:


> The Bern Hardhat is the only one I know of that can withstand multiple impacts, they have a technology called Brockfoam and that's the one that is not certified for snow, but is for wake. Yeah certification does not really matter since you can go to the ski hill with no protection at all. Might be a concern if your in contests or races or something like that. But you won't have to replace it if you bang your head on concrete unless you split it open or something crazy like that.


My Giro Combyn uses technology similar to what new NFL helmets use, designed to protect against multiple moderate impacts. (New for 2015/16 afaik)


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> My Giro Combyn uses technology similar to what new NFL helmets use, designed to protect against multiple moderate impacts. (New for 2015/16 afaik)


Also POC has EPP (which has some multi-impact properties, as opposed to EPS which is basically styrofoam) foam on some models.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Get a helmet that fits YOUR Head!!!!!

Cause if it doesn't fit your head "like a glove", ya may as well wear a bucket!!!!!


----------



## Seppuccu (Dec 4, 2012)

noob + terrain park + competition = perfect recipe for failure :facepalm3:


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

bksdds said:


> Anon Raider has the following certs:
> 
> ASTM 2040 Certified
> CE 1077B Certified
> ...


bksdds suggested pretty decent helmet in your price range.
It's also a skateboard helmet, so you can use for multipurpose.

But visit a local ski/snowboard shop to try as many helmet as possible.
You'll find one brand fits better than others.
If the price's affordable, just buy it.
(I believe in supporting small local businesses)
Or do some internet search to find compatible price.


----------



## bksdds (Jul 2, 2015)

nutmegchoi said:


> bksdds suggested pretty decent helmet in your price range.
> It's also a skateboard helmet, so you can use for multipurpose.
> 
> But visit a local ski/snowboard shop to try as many helmet as possible.
> ...


OP that helmet is one I'm still looking at. I still haven't settled yet on a helmet. I have a few in my shopping cart I'm sitting on. Choices locally are limited, sucks. I have a Fox V3 helmet from when I used to have a dirt bike. So I've been there and done that spending 400+$ on a helmet. Don't just focus on price only. It just needs to protect your head from being cracked open like an egg and it doesn't need to be 250-300$.

Here's nice short article regarding helmets that I agree with: Do Helmets Stop Concussions


----------



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

I would also make sure that if you want a bit of extra comfort, investing a little extra in MIPS technology could be worth it. I ride with a Smith Camber MIPS and I have no complaints. But from what I could see, regardless of model it is a $40 boost in at least the Smith helmets.

Another bit of advice if it hasn't been said already, don't wear a beanie under or it can effect the helmet's functionality in protecting you. If you get a helmet with adjustable vents like the Camber, you can close the vents to help retain heat. Took it out a number of times in the cold and it worked well.

I can't wait to get the Vantage though, seriously the nicest helmet I tried on in the store, but at $260 its not the most ideal for most people.


----------

